

Why the grocery store of the future never happened (2011) - anovio
http://www.tbd.com/articles/2011/04/why-the-grocery-store-of-the-future-never-happened-58192.html

======
dismal2
there are no stores in the future, it's a dated model, that seems pretty
obvious even in 2011

